
Ban on trans fat takes effect in US, but global eradication could be tough - tbirrell
https://asunow.asu.edu/20180615-global-engagement-ban-trans-fat-takes-effect-us-global-eradication-could-be-tough
======
masonic

      all food in the United States must be made without trans fat
    

Sloppy reporting. There are naturally-occurring transfats (in butter, for one
example). Not all transfat is PHO.

